# Les Stroud’s "Off the Grid"



## tiber (Sep 3, 2010)

I happened to catch this on Planet Green the other day - it was filmed in 2006 after snowshoes and solitude. If you're a fan of Les Stroud, this shows the 150acre farm he bought, and he's got two woodstoves. One for the cabin, and one for the outhouse. He goes through what it takes to be green, and off the grid.

http://www.documentarywire.com/les-stroud-off-the-grid

I wish my toilet was preheated by wood.


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2010)

His stack is too short. How did that get by the inspector?  %-P


----------



## Wallyworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Apparently a Tim Hortons coffee cup goes along with being self sufficient :cheese:


----------



## Bxpellet (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes he is off the grid but how much did that cost? He couldn't afford the $9000.00 for the well, but he could have a Helicopter bring in supplies for his cabin.

Cool story, nice that his wife went along with it!!


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Sep 6, 2010)

Les is the man. Much better than that pee drinking hack Bear Grilles.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw that Show ,Watched it twice, Interesting though you dont have to be out in the middle of nowhere to be "off the grid" you could do that wherever you can put up a windmill or solar panels.
Les is good but he was outdone by the guys who hooked up a wood boiler in the back of a pickup truck piped the wood gas into the engine and drove across London on 1 load of wood.Craziest thing i ever saw but it gets you thinkin.


----------

